# mmoga.de key funktioniert nicht



## Dedde (7. Januar 2015)

hi leute wollte euch mal folgendes mitteilen. habe vor ein paar tagen einen steam key bei mmoga.de gekauft. fallout new vegas für 5euro. haben mir nun schon zum vierten mal einen ungültigen key geschickt. nun kam nochmal folgende email. so etwas freches, kriminelles habe ich noch nicht erlebt. anstatt mir einen gültigen key zu schicken, soll ich doch meine steam login daten weitergeben und den steamguard deaktivieren.

Hallo,

gerne können auch wir Ihren STEAM Key aktivieren.
Bitte übermitteln Sie uns hierzu Ihre STEAM-Logindaten und deaktivieren Sie vorübergehend den "STEAM Guard". 
Andernfalls wird ein Login-Versuch unsererseits geblockt und es kommt zu unnötigen Verzögerungen.
Eine entsprechende Option hierzu finden Sie bei den STEAM Einstellungen.

Nach erfolgreicher Aktivierung können Sie sich wieder einloggen und das Spiel herunterladen.



Bei Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Support Team

Verpassen Sie nicht die MMOGA Facebook Seite auf
http://www.facebook.com/MMOGA
Neuigkeiten, BETA Keys, Gewinnspiele und noch mehr erwarten Sie!

Falls noch nicht geschehen, fügen Sie diese Email Adresse Ihrem Adressbuch hinzu.
Somit wird sichergestellt, dass keine Emails im Spam Ordner landen. 

http://www.mmoga.de
http://www.mmoga.com
Live Support: FIFA Coins, WoW Gold kaufen, Game Key Deals – MMOGA

Dieser Support wird Ihnen vom zuständigen Verkäufer bereitgestellt. 

ich wei0ß nicht was mir noch für möglichkeiten für gerechtigkeit bleiben, aber ihr sollt es wissen was ich dort für erfahrungen gemacht habe


----------



## thejaydy (7. Januar 2015)

Hast du eventuell einen Key gekauft der nicht für Deutschland bzw. die EU freigegeben ist? Soweit ich weiß hat Steam einen Länderfilter für gewisse Spielecodes eingebaut. Evtl. mal mit nem VPN versuchen.


----------



## azzih (7. Januar 2015)

Schreib einfach zurück das du aus Sicheheitsgründen auf keinen Fall deine Logindaten mit Fremden teilst und sie mögen dir einen gültigen Key schicken oder den Betrag rückerstatten. Meines Wissens ist das eigentlich ein seriöser Händler, aber ich kaufe meistens bei Kinguin.


----------



## S754 (7. Januar 2015)

Normalerweise passiert soetwas bei mmoga.de nicht. Bin jahrelanger Kunde und hatte noch nie Probleme. Für mich klingt es ziemlich faul, denn eigentlich fragt mmoga.de nie nach deinen Steam Login Daten... 

Ich fürchte, dass du möglicherweise Opfer eines Betruges geworden bist. 

Es kann sein, dass der Key nicht für Deutschland zugelassen ist, steht dann aber normalerweise immer dabei. In der E-Mail ist in solchen Fällen auch immer eine Anleitung, wie man mit VPN aktiviert.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Januar 2015)

Seit Russland nicht mehr unser Freund ist (bzw. der Rubel fällt ) hat Steam die Länderschutzcodes verschärft. Vielleicht liegt es daran.
Das du bei so einem Keyshop dich nicht in der legalität bewegst war dir ja wahrscheinlich vorher klar, witzig das du sie dann als kriminell bezeichnest wenn was schiefgeht


----------



## drstoecker (7. Januar 2015)

ist mir bisher auch nicht passiert läuft bis jetzt immer problemlos. ich denke der fehler liegt bei dir und um das auszuschliessen lass das spiel von denen aktivieren anders gibts es keine möglichkeit oder du lässt dir das geld erstatten und die können ja alle vergebenen keys sperren lassen falls du die doch verwendest. kauf am besten im laden mit dem keykauf ist nicht jedermanns sache sorry.


----------



## Dedde (7. Januar 2015)

schaut mal bei google unter mmoga key funktioniert nicht. da häufen sich beschwerden.


----------



## S754 (7. Januar 2015)

Dann fordere doch eine Rückerstattung und kauf in Zukunft die Spiele bei Steam/uplay/Origin oder im Laden. Aber auf keinen Fall die Steam Login Daten weitergeben.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2015)

Alternativ könnten die es doch auch "verschenken", oder? 
Also ich mein das Spiel als Geschenk weitergeben. Hab so schon einige Games erhalten.
Dazu muss natürlich der Account benannt werden, allerdings wird kein Passwort oder Fremdlogin nötig.

Alternativ einen neuen Account anlegen.




Dedde schrieb:


> schaut mal bei google unter mmoga key funktioniert nicht. da häufen sich beschwerden.


 gib mal bei Google "der King lebt" ein...
Im Ernst, dass sich Beschwerden häufen ist kein Zufall, sondern Folge logischer Zusammenhänge. 
Welcher User geht schon in 3 Foren gleichzeitig und gibt problemfreie Einkäufe kund? Keiner. 
Wieviele Kids schreien schon nach 3 min Bearbeitungszeit von unseriöser Abzocke und Betrug?

Du sollst das jetzt nicht auf dich beziehen, aber klären warum du mehr Beschwerden als zufriedene Käufer im Netz findest.

Hatte bis heute auch noch keine Problem bei mmoga.


----------



## Shona (7. Januar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> schaut mal bei google unter mmoga key funktioniert nicht. da häufen sich beschwerden.


Was wunderst du dich darüber mmoga ist kein authorisierter Steam Händler. Wer dort seine Keys kauft ist selbst schuld wenn sie nicht gehen.


----------



## Dedde (7. Januar 2015)

@drstöcker. Warum soll der fehler bei mir liegen? Denkst du ich bin zu blöd einen key zu kopieren? So bescheuert bin ich sicher nicht und gebe meine steam daten weiter. Die wollen mein geld nicht zurück senden und einen neuen key schicken sie mir auch nicht.  Das ist betrug höchsten grades. Außerdem haben viele Käufer genau dasselbe Problem wie ich. Da hab ich nun wohl pech gehabt


----------



## XT1024 (7. Januar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Außerdem haben viele Käufer genau  dasselbe Problem wie ich.


Und vmtl. hatten ein paar mehr Kunden bei diversen Käufen gar keine Probleme. Aber wenn bzw. da es so viele Probleme gibt, hätte man die nicht auch vor dem Kauf _ersuchen_ können? 

-wer billig kauft, kauft 2x


----------



## Ion (7. Januar 2015)

Schick denen eine Screenshot das der Serial nicht funktioniert und verlange dein Geld zurück. Reagieren sie darauf nicht, drohe ihnen mit rechtlichen Schritten. Meistens kommt es dann zu einer Übereinkunft.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Schick denen eine Screenshot das der Serial nicht funktioniert und verlange dein Geld zurück. Reagieren sie darauf nicht, drohe ihnen mit rechtlichen Schritten. Meistens kommt es dann zu einer Übereinkunft.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß bei der Klage


----------



## Dedde (7. Januar 2015)

Ich hab denen zwei screens geschickt.  Wobei das eig au bullshit ist. Ich könnte den echten screenen, ein Buchstabe wegnehmen und die Fehlermeldung screenen. Aber naja. Trotzdem ist es kriminell das die meine login daten wollen und mir nix zurück erstatten


----------



## Shona (7. Januar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es kriminell das die meine login daten wollen und mir nix zurück erstatten


Was erwartest du bei nicht authorisierten (illegalen) KeyShops?
Hättest du dir nur mal die AGB's durchgelesen wäre dir vorne rein klar gewesen das der Schuppen nicht sauber ist.
Wie du im Post von Grestorn sehen kannst bringt es dir auch rein gar nichts denen mit rechtlichen Schritten zu drohen, die lachen kurz und ignorieren es dann.


----------



## Dedde (7. Januar 2015)

Wäre mir neu das mmoga illegal ist.  Was ist mit g2play? Dafür wirbt zb mashed8de


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Januar 2015)

Wenn du unfähig bist einen ausländischen Key per VPN zu aktivieren (das muss hier aber ausdrücklich nicht der Fall sein!) dann solltest du es eher entgegennehmen wenn MMOGA schon anbietet den Key für dich zu aktivieren.........

Aber so ist das halt, einen 500 Euro Prozessor und Grafikkarten im Wert von ~700 Euro, jedoch mit aller Gewalt bloß kein Geld in Spiele stecken


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> @drstöcker. Warum soll der fehler bei mir liegen? Denkst du ich bin zu blöd einen key zu kopieren? So bescheuert bin ich sicher nicht und gebe meine steam daten weiter. Die wollen mein geld nicht zurück senden und einen neuen key schicken sie mir auch nicht.  Das ist betrug höchsten grades. Außerdem haben viele Käufer genau dasselbe Problem wie ich. Da hab ich nun wohl pech gehabt



Ne so hatte ich das nicht gemeint aber der Shop ist schon ok auch wenn hier Schlaumeier sagen das ist nicht so. Wenn man so viele Keys verkauft wie dieser Shop dann kann es hier und da auch schonmal Probleme geben und die sind nicht immer auf der Seite des Händlers. Hast du mal telefonisch mit dem Shop Kontakt aufgenommen?


----------



## Dedde (8. Januar 2015)

Ich stecke schon viel kohle in games. Aber nicht bei denen wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sie mir gefallen.  Es geht mir ums Prinzip,  nicht unbedingt um die fünf euro. Ich habe bezahlt,  also hab ich Anspruch auf die ware. Ist eine deutsche version. Wofür also vpn. Warst du so doof  und würdest deine steam daten weiter geben? Sackdoofer kommi. Sry


----------



## Grestorn (8. Januar 2015)

Woher weißt Du denn, dass das der Key einer deutschen Version ist? Ich halte das für nahezu augeschlossen, denn Lizenzen für den deutschen Markt können i.A. nicht so günstig verkauft werden.

Nein, ich würde meine Steam Daten auch nicht weitergeben. Aber ich wäre auch durchaus in der Lage, über VPN mein Spiel zu aktivieren, wenn es denn nicht anders geht.

Worte wie "Sackdoof" fallen meist auf einen selbst zurück, speziell wenn man sie an Leute richtet, die einem eigentlich helfen wollten.


----------



## Shona (8. Januar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu das mmoga illegal ist.  Was ist mit g2play? Dafür wirbt zb mashed8de


g2play/fast2play/kinguin/mmoga das sind alles illegale keyshops und wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt. 

Dann dies hier Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht was bei diesen Shops zutrifft.

Und ganz witig wenn es darum geht Personalausweis macht man sich selbst strafbar sowie der KeyShop

Zu G2play:

-> Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - G2-play-dot-net Legal or not? (Original Thema)
-> Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - G2 Play and Steam -> Steam Mitarbeiter (Origina Beitrag )


Legale und authorisierte KeyShops findest du hier -> http://isthereanydeal.com/ wenn dir diese zu teuer sind warte auf Sales, die haben ständig welche und bei GreenManGaming gibt es z. B. jede Woche einen neuen 20-25% Gutschein der sogar auf Vorbestellungen funktioniert.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ich stecke schon viel kohle in games. Aber nicht bei denen wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sie mir gefallen.  Es geht mir ums Prinzip,  nicht unbedingt um die fünf euro. Ich habe bezahlt,  also hab ich Anspruch auf die ware. Ist eine deutsche version. Wofür also vpn. Warst du so doof  und würdest deine steam daten weiter geben? Sackdoofer kommi. Sry



Ne meine Daten würde ich nicht unbedingt weiter geben aber in deinem Fall evtl. Doch weil ja sonst kein weiterkommen angesagt ist. Du gibst denen deine Account Login die installieren das Spiel darauf und du schaltest danach den steam guard wieder scharf und die haben keinen Zugriff darauf. Kann also nichts passieren da du ja keinen Zugang auf deine emailadresse etc. Erlaubst nur kurzzeitig auf den Account bei steam und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die da irgendwelchen blödsinn mit veranstalten.


----------



## dgcss (8. Januar 2015)

mhhh bin auch MMOGA Kunde und habe ca 20-30 keys dort gekauft und nie probs gehabt. schon merkwürdig. das mmoga nicht rechtens ist hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## miggu25 (8. Januar 2015)

Kauft das Spiel ganz normal!!! Wer meint man muss sich bei so einer Seite einen 5 Euro Key holen und noch meinen das der geht ist selberschuld


----------



## Grestorn (8. Januar 2015)

dgcss schrieb:


> mhhh bin auch MMOGA Kunde und habe ca 20-30 keys  dort gekauft und nie probs gehabt. schon merkwürdig. das mmoga nicht  rechtens ist hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.



Was ist daran merkwürdig? Wenn ein Händler zielgerichtet deutsche Kunden anspricht, seinen Stammsitz aber in HongKong hat, dann weiß ich ganz genau, was die Stunde geschlagen hat. Es gibt nur zwei Gründe seinen Firmensitz außerhalb der EU zu verlegen obwohl man hauptsächlich europäische Kunden hat: Steuerbetrug und Rechtsverstoß.

Wenn etwas ungewöhnlich viel billiger ist als über einen normalen Retail-Channel, dann ist es üblicherweise entweder eine Fälschung oder ein illegal verkauftes Produkt. Das ist ein Lebensgrundsatz, der für praktisch alles im Leben gilt.


----------



## Dedde (8. Januar 2015)

Danke shona. Informativer post. Ja in Zukunft werde ich lieber bei steam sales kaufen. Habe g2play probiert. Da gings nun ohne Probleme


----------



## azzih (8. Januar 2015)

Naja Steam und andere Plattformen verfolgen keine Keykäufe und bieten sogar explizit die Möglichkeit zur Aktivierung per Key. Als Kunde macht man sich eh nicht strafbar, höchstens der Händler und das einzige Gerichtsurteil ist von irgend nem Berliner Bezirksgericht Gericht, das hat eh keine Relevanz  und schon gar nicht für ne Firma im Ausland. Als Kunde hast du im Grunde nur ein Risiko, nämlich das der Händler dich verarscht. Ist bei mir aber noch nie vorgekommen und ich hab bestimmt weit über 50 Keys bisher gekauft.


----------



## Andarus (12. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist wohl der Threadersteller. Er hat entweder einen Regionlocked-Key gekauft oder ist einfach zu inkompetent um den Key einzugeben. Fallout New Vegas hat aber normal keinen Regionlock. Die Ultimte Edition ist in DE auch Uncut. Ich würde eher bei G2A kaufen anstatt bei MMOGA, welche teils absolute Wucherpreise im Vergleich haben.
MMOGA ist halt ein Heuchler-Laden, die machen auf seriös und sprechen speziell den Deutschen Markt an, aber sitzen trotzdem in Hong Kong! G2A sitzt z.B. in Polen, da hätte man rein theoretisch größere Chancen sein Geld einzuklagen. Hatte dort aber noch nie Probleme auch ohne "G2A-Shield".
Meine Lieblingshändler ist aber Nuuvem, das ist ein Offizieller Brasilianischer Reseller. Dort sind die Preise sehr gut und es ist alles 100% seriös.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Januar 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> g2play/fast2play/kinguin/mmoga das sind alles illegale keyshops und wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt.
> 
> Dann dies hier Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht was bei diesen Shops zutrifft.
> 
> ...



Diese Diskussion hatten wir ja schon kürzlich erst, nur ein paar threads tiefer: Ab hier gehts los

Und ja, wer nicht bei autorisierten Händlern kauft muss halt mit solchen Sachen rechnen. Sie sind zwar billiger, aber wehe irgendwas klappt nicht richtig, wie in diesem Fall.

Mein Vorschlag für die Zukunft: Spiele, bei denen man nicht sicher bist ob man sie mag, einfach auf die Merkliste setzen und dann bei einem Sale zuschlagen. Dann sind diese Games meist sogar noch ein ganzes Stück billiger als bei dubiosen Keyhändlern


----------



## Clonemaster (13. Januar 2015)

Falls noch jemand das game günstig haben will, den steam key gibts auch auf Amazon für 8€..


----------



## humbz (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich würde in Zukunft einfach bei Internet-shops jeglicher Art, wo du dir über die Seriösität nicht völlig sicher sein kannst, mit PayPal bezahlen. Da bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Deswegen verstehe ich auch die Aufregung hier nicht. Dank PayPal kann man im Internet doch recht bedenkenlos einkaufen.


----------

